# How can I learn more about the Philippines?



## Kneller (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been doing some information gathering about the Philippines and I'm trying to get a sense of the different cities/areas (i.e. Cebu, Manila, Davao) before planning a trip. I've been googling and reading everything I can, but everything I read is contradicted by the next thing I read. For example, one source says that Cebu is great and the people are nice, another source claims it's full of criminals and con artists. The only things I've read that have been consistently supported is that Manila is horribly polluted and the air quality is the worst, Angeles is just a flesh market, and foreigners should stay far away from Mindanao (though Davao is fine).

Anyone have any tips on how I can take my search beyond the internet before I take any kind of trip? Thanks.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

There's really no substitute for actually coming here and experiencing the country yourself. 

I did what you're trying back in the 1990s with Mexico, I researched it by reading a ton of book but when I rented a room from a Mexican family I quickly realized I hadn't learned much about the people or how they felt about their country.

Here it was different, I had 2 friends from yahoo chat, (one for about 6 years before meeting) and visited the provinces twice in the first month to visit their families.

It isn't a surprise that there's contradictory opinions. Probably most of what you've read about the problems of Manila are true but the thing is I love living in Makati.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Kneller said:


> I've been doing some information gathering about the Philippines and I'm trying to get a sense of the different cities/areas (i.e. Cebu, Manila, Davao) before planning a trip. I've been googling and reading everything I can, but everything I read is contradicted by the next thing I read. For example, one source says that Cebu is great and the people are nice, another source claims it's full of criminals and con artists. The only things I've read that have been consistently supported is that Manila is horribly polluted and the air quality is the worst, Angeles is just a flesh market, and foreigners should stay far away from Mindanao (though Davao is fine).
> 
> Anyone have any tips on how I can take my search beyond the internet before I take any kind of trip? Thanks.


I would first trust people writing on forums then go there myself to verify. 
Never jump/plan much based on what you are told!

I had 4 trips to different parts of the Philippines. I only liked Davao. 
Did the online thing before for several years but I only got scams! 70 plus women scammers and all kinds of tricks 

Heck, go there first


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

What are you looking for when you get here?
Anywhere you go, there will be Filipinos.
Do you want to be near the airport in Manila?
Consider the climate and tracks of the typhoons.
Do you like it hot and sticky?

I live in Lipa City.
It's easy to get to NAIA. I can fly local and international. Journey's are long enough without wasting another 4-6 hours to get there.
It's high altitude therefore cooler.
There are mountains and beaches nearby.
Not very much affected by the bad weather. 
Cost of renting is cheap.

I've been to Baguio, Lucena City,Naga City,Bohol,Cagayan De Oro. It's all pretty much the same.

Best to come here first and explore. 
Don't fall in love. Don't become a daddy. Don't buy a house. Not in the first year anyway. Have a way out.

Give yourself 6-12 months to get over the culture shock.

There are enough of us here to advise from experience. 

Good luck. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Kneller (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought of trying to meet people online and developing some friendships that way in order to get a better sense of the "lived experience", so to speak. However, based on what I've read, a lot of people are doing that looking for relationships (and I'm totally not, I have a different agenda related to my work), and then there was the scam element to it. So, I figured it wouldn't be a fruitful pursuit. I mean, if I could socialize with regular people on a friendly basis, that would probably be helpful, but what are the odds of that?

I know I'll learn more when I go for my first visit, but I only plan to be there for about ten days and will probably only hit two locations, tops. I want to be as prepared as possible before I go.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

You'll be a big attraction. Like flies so to speak. Best to meet people here. Be tough against the requests for financial help.

I showed interest in the woman at the post office. Just polite conversation about her sick daughter. I soon got hit for help with hospital bills. My friend had the same treatment. They spoil it as now I shy away from making friends with Filipinos. It's only about the money.

Don't expect too much on your first trip. Be patient. 

Keep a low profile and respect the culture.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

I have travelled around different islands a little. From what I see and hear from expats, Filipino friends, and personal experience everything that you stated in your first post is true (including the contradictions). Continue to learn from forums so you will have a general idea of what you are getting into. But, like most of the guys here have said, the only way to really find out is to take a few trips. Just be careful. If you end up on the wrong side of town in a big city like Manila, you very well could regret it. There are Vultures out there looking for white meat.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup!

In whatever you do, just don't let anybody cry in your lap and ask for money!
People there will do anything for money!! But there are gems there!

<Snip>


----------



## Kneller (Mar 4, 2013)

> What are you looking for when you get here?
> Anywhere you go, there will be Filipinos.
> Do you want to be near the airport in Manila?
> Consider the climate and tracks of the typhoons.
> Do you like it hot and sticky?


I doubt they have a climate there that will work for me, personally. I'm from New England and like cool weather. I'm definitely not a fan of hot and humid, but I'll just suck it up. I don't know how important it is to be near Manila airport, but since I don't think I want to be near Manila (I'd like to avoid as much air pollution as possible), that probably doesn't matter much.

As for what I'm looking for, this is a work-related visit. I am part of the development team for a non-profit organization (focused on child welfare) here that intends to develop partner programs abroad. By my next board meeting (in a few months), I want to get a sense of what's happening over there, where we should take a closer look, and why. Then, likely by the end of this year, I'll take a trip over to get some first hand experience (and then maybe establish some connections with officials) before we start developing a concrete plan.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Big Fish Eat The Smaller Ones*



Kneller said:


> As for what I'm looking for, this is a work-related visit. I am part of the development team for a non-profit organization (focused on child welfare) here that intends to develop partner programs abroad. By my next board meeting (in a few months), I want to get a sense of what's happening over there, where we should take a closer look, and why. Then, likely by the end of this year, I'll take a trip over to get some first hand experience (and then maybe establish some connections with officials) before we start developing a concrete plan.


If you indeed come here, you will find (and the other posters on the site will verify this) the crime, graft, and corruption is more than rampant in this country. It starts at the very highest levels of the government -- and all the way down to the local store owners/managers. To become involved or partner with any government agency here you are out of your league before you even get in the game. Definitely not worth it for your agency and can be a carrier ending move for you personally if blame for the end result can be placed on you for the end result. 
This is in no way an exaggeration but is in fact the truth. Like others before you, you may have to find out and learn the hard way.

Best of luck. You'll need it :fingerscrossed:...


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Gumby said:


> There's really no substitute for actually coming here and experiencing the country yourself.
> 
> I did what you're trying back in the 1990s with Mexico, I researched it by reading a ton of book but when I rented a room from a Mexican family I quickly realized I hadn't learned much about the people or how they felt about their country.
> 
> ...


@Kneller. Makati, especially the bonifacio global city (bgc) district is nice compared to other areas in meto manila. jeepneys are not allowed inside bgc and buses are not smoke belchers so there is less pollution. streets are wider and there is more order. as far as i know, beggars and street vendors are not allowed in the area. bgc caters to foreigners and affluent filipinos so prices, especially rentals, are more expensive.


----------



## Kneller (Mar 4, 2013)

> If you indeed come here, you will find (and the other posters on the site will verify this) the crime, graft, and corruption is more than rampant in this country. It starts at the very highest levels of the government -- and all the way down to the local store owners/managers. To become involved or partner with any government agency here you are out of your league before you even get in the game. Definitely not worth it for your agency and can be a carrier ending move for you personally if blame for the end result can be placed on you for the end result.
> This is in no way an exaggeration but is in fact the truth. Like others before you, you may have to find out and learn the hard way.


Here's what I was thinking. I was thinking our agency could support a small scale humanitarian operation focused on child welfare. I'm not talking a large scale world-saving effort, nor am I thinking of getting deeply entrenched in any local government business, but a small program set to help out a relatively small community.

I mean, I'm not so obtuse to think we would be able to fly under the radar completely. However, we were not planning to commit more to this effort financially than we could afford to just lose if it doesn't work out. The way we see it, there are other humanitarian efforts in the Philippines, and they manage to get by, why can't we?

Not that I'm arguing with you, but are you basically saying that the Philippines is a lost cause and there's no point to trying to help there?


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Kneller said:


> I doubt they have a climate there that will work for me, personally. I'm from New England and like cool weather. I'm definitely not a fan of hot and humid, but I'll just suck it up. I don't know how important it is to be near Manila airport, but since I don't think I want to be near Manila (I'd like to avoid as much air pollution as possible), that probably doesn't matter much.
> 
> As for what I'm looking for, this is a work-related visit. I am part of the development team for a non-profit organization (focused on child welfare) here that intends to develop partner programs abroad. By my next board meeting (in a few months), I want to get a sense of what's happening over there, where we should take a closer look, and why. Then, likely by the end of this year, I'll take a trip over to get some first hand experience (and then maybe establish some connections with officials) before we start developing a concrete plan.


child welfare here in the philippines is one of the many problems it has. just walking the streets of manila you will see kids begging for money or selling sampaguita. they not only sell/beg on the streets but on the roads as well which is very dangerous since drivers here are reckless. they also use rugbies/solvents to make them high. in a remote areas in cebu, child pornogography was discovered and the parents and local officials are involved. it is good to have connections with government officials since they may help you in some apects. but when it comes to actual distribution of funds, goods or service, it is better to do it yourself. you may get their assistance when going to poverty stricken areas, but don't let them handle the distribution of funds, goods or service.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Kneller said:


> Here's what I was thinking. I was thinking our agency could support a small scale humanitarian operation focused on child welfare. I'm not talking a large scale world-saving effort, nor am I thinking of getting deeply entrenched in any local government business, but a small program set to help out a relatively small community.
> 
> I mean, I'm not so obtuse to think we would be able to fly under the radar completely. However, we were not planning to commit more to this effort financially than we could afford to just lose if it doesn't work out. The way we see it, there are other humanitarian efforts in the Philippines, and they manage to get by, why can't we?
> 
> Not that I'm arguing with you, but are you basically saying that the Philippines is a lost cause and there's no point to trying to help there?


Not at all. Most anything is worth trying for sure. It's just that it would be important to learn and know as much as possible about such a venture far ahead of time to hopefully circumvent and avoid a total financial loss and or safety issues for your people that do come here.
Might be a good idea to pick the brains of agencies like Feed The Children as well as the Red Cross and others to hopefully avoid any mistakes they made here after the typhoon in November last year.
Also, any help or aid given needs to have someone from your agency here, on the ground to oversee the operation minute by minute. Otherwise local officials could attempt to get involved and end up skimming. Just play it very safe..


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Kneller said:


> Here's what I was thinking. I was thinking our agency could support a small scale humanitarian operation focused on child welfare. I'm not talking a large scale world-saving effort, nor am I thinking of getting deeply entrenched in any local government business, but a small program set to help out a relatively small community.
> 
> I mean, I'm not so obtuse to think we would be able to fly under the radar completely. However, we were not planning to commit more to this effort financially than we could afford to just lose if it doesn't work out. The way we see it, there are other humanitarian efforts in the Philippines, and they manage to get by, why can't we?
> 
> Not that I'm arguing with you, but are you basically saying that the Philippines is a lost cause and there's no point to trying to help there?


I'm not sure if the philippines is a lost cause, but any help that you will give won't be a lost cause. if you can give one filipino child a better life, even for a short span, i don't think your sacrifice going to this country will be in vain. by the way, a local private tv satation, ABS-CBN, has a program specific for child welfare. It is called "Bantay Bata", translation: Bantay = Guard; Bata = Child. I'm not sure if it is still existing because I don't watch too much local programs. But you can give it a try and ask them how they run things. Although I won't vouch on how good and credible they are. their office is in quezon city, metro manila.


----------



## Kneller (Mar 4, 2013)

> It's just that it would be important to learn and know as much as possible about such a venture far ahead of time to hopefully circumvent and avoid a total financial loss and or safety issues for your people that do come here.


Bingo. This program wouldn't launch for probably two more years (if not longer), and I wouldn't be taking my first exploratory visit until the end of this year. Considering where we are at currently, some people might even consider my research now to be premature. However, I'm the kind of person that prefers to prepare to do as much work on the front end as I can, to prevent as many problems as I can in the back end, pun intended.  I guess it's the old boy scout in me ("always be prepared").

So far, I get the impression that it doesn't even matter where we go. Help would be useful _anywhere_. If that's the case, where do you think would be the safest (both in terms of health and personal safety) place to send people? I'm at a point where it still feels almost arbitrary. I know I want to stay away from Angeles. Despite our work being in child welfare, that town would be biting off way more than we could chew. I will say, I was leaning towards Davao because I read that the mayor there made great strides in cleaning up the city ($4 drinking water in the world, I believe) and taking care of the drug problem. Granted, it involved the use of death squads, but I wouldn't expect that to be a problem for a humanitarian effort like ours.

<Snip>


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Kneller said:


> Does anyone see any benefit in using online non-dating networking sites to meet people in the Philippines (and learn more about their experiences)? Or, no matter where I go online, am I pretty much just going to drown in a sea of scammers?


@Kneller. meeting people in the philippines through online probably is not a good idea. better meet people here in the philippines when you arrived face-to-face. bgc is a good place for you to meet people. there are a lot of expats there who have legitimate business in the philippines. locals there are most likely professionals working on that district. there are coffee shops there to socialize. but always be aware of red flags which may indicate a scam. the basic is when they start to ask you for money.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Kneller said:


> I don't know how important it is to be near Manila airport, but since I don't think I want to be near Manila (I'd like to avoid as much air pollution as possible), that probably doesn't matter much.
> 
> By near the airport I was thinking easy access. Not specifically in the Manila suburbs. Depending on how far out you are, you might achieve an average speed of 40km/h if your lucky before hitting the toll road.


----------



## Maymay_moerk (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Kneller,

I've been working for some countries. So far, Philippines is great for foreigners to stay especially in makati. Manila like other cities in the world is crowded and polluted but not so bad. You experience Philippines yourself. Try to visit PALAWAN!!! A must see!


----------



## lifeasisrael (Feb 28, 2013)

Kneller said:


> I've been doing some information gathering about the Philippines and I'm trying to get a sense of the different cities/areas (i.e. Cebu, Manila, Davao) before planning a trip. I've been googling and reading everything I can, but everything I read is contradicted by the next thing I read. For example, one source says that Cebu is great and the people are nice, another source claims it's full of criminals and con artists. The only things I've read that have been consistently supported is that Manila is horribly polluted and the air quality is the worst, Angeles is just a flesh market, and foreigners should stay far away from Mindanao (though Davao is fine).
> 
> Anyone have any tips on how I can take my search beyond the internet before I take any kind of trip? Thanks.


Wow I so SECOND THIS! I have been reading for a year and i too and amazed at what seems like opinions that TOTALLY contradict the other. I don't mean small differences, but like the one you used about CEBU which I have heard or read as well! And yes everyone seems to agree on the three places you mentioned above. Anyway, my solution was to just keep reading everything and take it with a grain of salt and just show up and see for myself, which is what I am scheduled to do one month from today! And yes I will be flying into that "wonderful place" CEBU...........or so I hope it's wonderful


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I live in Vancouver, Canada in summer, and I live in Palawan, Philippines in winter.
The best of both worlds if I may say so. 
In the small town of Quezon, Palawan, we have a foreign-sponsored, Christian funded orphanage. It has been there for a very long time. It appears to be well-run. I suggest you visit that place. I can take you there if we happen to be in the Philippines at the same time. 
Quezon town was where skeletal remains of ancient pre-civilized humans were discovered in a cave by the sea by modern archeologists. 

Be aware that info-gathering could be over-done. 
When that happens, you can end up being indecisive, faltering and even, in a manner of speech, paralyzed with fear.
Know your target, your priorities, your expectations, your physical / mental capabilities and your logistics before you embark.

Good luck.


----------

